# Open Shop/Studio Seattle



## Darrell (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
My wife (Terry) and I are having a open shop/studio on August 18th (2012) from 1 - 6pm
address:
9824 30th Ave SW
Seattle,Wa 98126

My shop is one the ground floor ( 2500 sq ft) and my wife's studio is up above (600 sq ft).

I will have samples of my work on display and might even have some work in progress.
Stop by and talk woodworking and/or Greene & Greene

If you are local or in the area - Any and all are welcome.

I hope to see meet some of you there!
http://furnituremaker.com/open.htm

Darrell


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Darrell: If you want to kick in for the plane fare, I'd be happy to come visit.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

You my well see MickeyD and I there.


----------



## Darrell (Jul 29, 2008)

For those on the wrong coast - my friend Tim Celeski took 360-degree images of my shop during the open shop we had just after we moved in about 5 years ago…
http://furnituremaker.com/Woodworking.htm


----------



## Darrell (Jul 29, 2008)

Karoson - for those who need to fly in - I provide free airfare but charge admission equal to the airfare.

Kinlingmaker - hope to see you guys there!


----------

